# auf Textfeld aus anderer Klasse heraus zugreifen



## Iggybert (17. Jan 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage wie man einen Zugriff auf ein Textfeld realisiert aus einer anderen Klasse heraus.

Bsp: ich will in dem Textfeld ein Text ausgeben. In derselben Klasse würde ich schreiben
"Textfeld.setText("Test");"

Das funktioniert aber aus einer anderen Klasse heraus nicht. Wie realisiert man einen Zugriff darauf?
mfg


----------



## Murray (17. Jan 2011)

Wenn die zweite Klasse eine Instanz der ersten Klasse (in der das Textfeld deklariert ist) kennt, dann würde es reichen, das Textfeld in der ersten Klasse als _public_ zu deklarieren. Ist da aber nicht der Fall, dann wäre das Design wohl suboptimal - evtl. würde allerdings die Deklaration als _public static_ weiterhelfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2011)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/14159-zugriff-objekt-anderen.html


----------

